# The new emergency number.



## HotelCo (May 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab8GtuPdrUQ

Can't embed it here, just click the link
(from the British series, "The IT Crowd")


----------



## HasTy (May 28, 2009)

if our number was that "short" here in the states we wouldnt get all the bs calls that we get cause people simply would not be able to remember the number.


----------

